# Saw Stop



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has used, tested, or heard about http://www.sawstop.com

If it works it seems like a great technology and I'm not sure why its not being used in more equipment.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

For some reason I just don't feel to confident whan the demonstrator uses a hot dog instead of his own finger.:laughing:


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Trust me, the hot dog is a good enough test for me!


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Here is a thread at another forum that has some comments from folks who own it.
http://www.woodworking.org/InfoExchange/viewtopic.php?t=6405&highlight=sawstop


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

As for using the hotdog...

I saw some video of this technology a few years back when it was still developing and you still get 'nicked'. While it might not be as bad as if you had taken a full fall into a turning blade, I rather suspect that the 1/8 inch cuts would not be fun for sales and marketing folks 

It's not like the guy at SC Body Armor who will allow himself to be shot while wearing his vests. There is still injury with the saw just not so bad.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

How much are they, I would like to have one.


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

Cole said:


> How much are they, I would like to have one.


Not cheap, but I would rather lose some money than some fingers/hand:thumbsup: 
http://www.sawstop.com/products-cabinet-saw-pricing.htm


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Ok thanks, I am going to get one.

I will do a full write up when I get it.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Cole said:


> Ok thanks, I am going to get one.
> 
> I will do a full write up when I get it.


SWEET! :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey can you really test it out for us???? Mayeb with a thumb or something???:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Just kidding I heard its spendy to replace the parts that get ruined when it stops. Still a LOT better than an injury.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

lol, I heard that also.

I will find out, I am going to do the hot dog trick just to see if it does work.


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

That hot dog trick will cost you 100 to 150 bucks 

Each time the saw stops using the emergency system it needs to be recharged.

Also the blade is stopped by having an aluminum block thrown into it so you can count on the blade needing to be replaced as well.

Perhaps you could angle your way into a free recharge kit or two if you can write up a review on their product for perm posting on this site. (Subject to Nathan of course).


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

After what I did to my thumb in a table saw last week, I'd pay way more than the $150 for triggering the safety system.

Until you've managed to shread an appendage in a table saw you have no idea what you'd be willing to pay to avoid the pain involved!


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

I completely agree Decks.... COMPLETELY.

With the cost issue I was only addressing Cole's idea of trying his new toy out with hotdogs. That could get pricey as hell for 'just for fun stuff'. But it would be woth 100 times that price to keep your hand attached at the wrist if you slipped one frosty morning.

So what did you manage to do to your hand ?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

DecksEtc said:


> After what I did to my thumb in a table saw last week, I'd pay way more than the $150 for triggering the safety system.
> 
> Until you've managed to shread an appendage in a table saw you have no idea what you'd be willing to pay to avoid the pain involved!



I am willing to waste $150 to see if it is going to protect me in the future.

After getting hurt with a saw blade I am willing to pay the extra $ to be safe.


----------

